# Suggestion for irritating mask



## Bruce R. Beaman (Apr 12, 2003)

Hello, all,
I'd appreciate suggestions on what I might do to lessen the irritation from a latex mask. As far as I know, I'm not allergic to latex--I've worn latex gloves without any problems--but I have a Halloween mask that gives me an almost stinging sensation on my face, especially if I'm sweating (which doesn't take long when your face is covered with rubber). It's a great mask and I want to wear it. I suppose I could put a ski mask over my head but that'd be way too warm. What if I sprayed the inside of the mask with clear acrylic paint or somesuch, anything to put a layer of something between the skin on my face and the latex? Maybe put Vaseline on my face (though that'd be darned messy). Thanks for any suggestions, and best witches to everyone for an eerie, mysterious and magical Halloween!

Bruce R. Beaman
Café Spiff Design
http://webpages.charter.net/brbeaman


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Rod Spain is our resident latex expert, he can help you more than me, but I do know that you must be careful with latex. Some things will eat it right up. Maybe you could try clear nail polish. I had some latex feet once that I spray painted green. What a mess. The spray paint reacted with the latex and darn near disolved them. However I painted the toes with nail polish and there was no reaction with the latex. Rod???

"forgive me for that twisted thought I had of you just now"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Bruce,you might want to try some baby powder on the inside of the mask or better yet first before you think about putting it on,wash the inside of it first with mild soap and water,dry it then apply the powder.

rod spain


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*What about wearing a woman's nylon over your face/head, then putting the mask on top of that? That might provide a layer of protection between the mask and your face. I have never tried it -- just a thought.*

*Groove Thang!*


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*That's what I was thinking Groove...a thin layer like a knee-high stocking would provide the barrier that he's after. I would take Rod's advice also and wash the inside down. You never know what mysterious chemical they've used on the inside of that mask. Also, I would try using a little cornstarch on the inside. The silkiness will help prevent the mask from sticking to your face. Basically, I would use everyone's advice above...*


*-fly*


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Weird minds think alike Groove and Fly!I was thinking after I posted about the use of a nylon.Lets just hope if he/she does that they Don't take off the mask in fear that the house owner would think that they are being robbed!Just in case they are out ToTing.

rod spain


----------



## Isis (Oct 16, 2003)

Baby powder or makeup may help with that irritating stinging feeling! Also look into lotions for your face and perhaps top that off with foundation or something.

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey, if you want an irritating mask as the title of this thread suggests...then get a George Bush mask. That would irritate the hell out of me!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Maybe your developing an allergy to this type of latex? It's been known to happen. I work with a nurse who wore rubber latex gloves for years and then suddenly became horribly allergic to them. She now has an office job. Why not wear make-up instead?

You can't spell Vicky without Icky !


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I was about to tell you to ask Rod, he's pretty irritating!!!LOL

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Actually some people are allergic to the talcum powder used in mask's. It started in the hospital community where some of the nurses were getting really ill. They finally narrowed it down to the talcum powder used in their latex gloves. That's why they now offer gloves without talcum powder.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Masks are really a problem. They look great, but no matter what you do with them, their hot, sweaty, irritating, and you can't eat, drink or even talk very well while wearing them. That's why at most parties you go to you'll see people wearing really great masks that end up in a corner after the first half hour or so. That why during all the years I worked the Shipwreck event at the Queen Mary I wore make up instead. Full make up is irritating as well, but it's nothing like a mask! The only intelligent advice I can render here is what some of the other monsters at Shipwreck who did wear masks told me, and that is that the first half hour you have the mask on is the worst because it seems fairly intolerable. But if you can tough that out, it gets a lot more bearable as time goes on.


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I agree with David,when I sit outside in a mask waiting for those darling little ToTers to come up SO I CAN SCARE THE CRAP OUT OF THREM!!!!!My mask does get hot and sweaty even in the fall night air.I perfer a hood over my face with full gross makeup....Believe me....it works even better!

rod spain


----------



## Bruce R. Beaman (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions! I did "wash" the inside of the mask, and tried covering my face with talcum powder. Definitely helps, though as said above, masks just aren't very comfortable no matter what. I won't be wearing mine longer than a couple of hours, so I'll just have to tough it out, bwah-ha-ha!

Bruce R. Beaman
Café Spiff Design
http://webpages.charter.net/brbeaman


----------

